
Show HN: Highly Composite – Test data management through the web - travisjungroth
https://highlycomposite.com/
======
travisjungroth
Hello HN! I made this tool after all the frustration I saw from people trying
to manage their own test data. The core idea is that when you write tests with
code, you have all these amazing powers. You can mock things, generate data,
reset stuff, and even freeze time. But if you can't code, you can't do all
that cool stuff.

I want to bring all of those abilities out to the people who aren't writing
code. There are a lot of companies working on making testing way easier (I
worked at one: Rainforest QA) but not many who are bringing out all that
"extra stuff". The ones that do exist (Synth YC S20 launched today) focus on
bringing data in from production. I think there's value in building data from
scratch, just like you do when you write tests as code. I've added some
features to help out with seeding, loading and resetting data and will keep
adding more in the future.

I'd be very interested to hear any feedback, or your own experiences with this
problem. Thanks!

